# What's your preferred method of sidechaining?



## workrobloxian (Jan 25, 2019)

I prefer to duck by rooting basses, chords, etc. to a single channel, then making a volume automation clip, then placing the automation underneath/on top of a drum.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 25, 2019)

As an FL Studio user I usually just apply its Gross Beat sidechain preset on the desired channel. Either way I'm able to automate stuff if needed throughout the sequence


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Feb 2, 2019)

oooo, i really like this question. there are many methods to use, but i put a kick/snare to a mixer track, link that mixer track to a fruity peak controller in another track. once that's done, i go over the main sound(s) in the mixer that i want to sidechain then invert the volume of the tracks i want and link it to the peak. sometimes i say fuck it im lazy and just go for kickstart, tweak the settings so it's not stuck on a preset, and call it a day.


----------

